# Gran Canaria---> Puerto de Mogàn



## stanleyclan (4. Juni 2009)

Hi 

Ich habe von meiner Familie mein bisher größtes Geburtstagsgeschenk bekommen und auch schönstes!#6#6!
Ich darf nämlich ein letztes mal zu meinem Opa fliegen:vik:, der auf einem Boot auf Gran Canaria lebt. Er kommt nämlich bald wegen Sehnsucht(Er lebt dort jetzt seit ca. 10 Jahren) zurück. Bisher habe ich mir immer sone ********angel im Supermarkt geholt und die sind echt ********:v. Diesmal werde ich mir aber ne richtige angel mitnehmen. Jetzt meine hauptsächliche Frage:  Wo darf ich überall angeln???


PS: Ich habe schon die SF benutzt aber da kam nie meine frage heraus.....danke

MfG Stanley


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gran Canaria---> Puerto de Mogàn*

Also Puerto de Mongan darfst wie auch im Rest der Insel nicht in Häfen angeln, zwar schwimmen da die fettesten Barrakudas und Meeräschen aber du wirst gleich weggescheucht.

Die Mole am Strand ist fürs Angeln erlaubt , habe da schon Meeräschen bis 80 cm überlistet vor 2 Jahren , habe zur Strandseite gefischt, wenn du zur Seite des Meeres deine Blechköder oder Wobbler auf Tauchstadion schickst kannst du vor allem früh morgens schöne Barakudas fangen. Beide Seiten sind erlaubt.
Außerdme gibt es noch einen Süßwassereinlauf , wo du auf der Mole auch fischen darfst jedenfalls hatte mir das ein Aufseher dort erzählt der mich auch erwischt hat als ich meine Angel im Hafenbecken zu Wasser gelasssen habe


----------



## stanleyclan (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gran Canaria---> Puerto de Mogàn*

mal unteruns...mein opa lebt dort ja aufm Boot und vom Boot aus lasse ich auch manchmal meine angel zu wasser...weil bei seinem ankerplatz stehen auch manchmal Barakudaschwärme! und wenn wir morgens frühstücken werfe ih den rest brot immer ins wasser-------> keine 5 min. und schon ist alles voll von diesen Goldstriemen und Meeräschen


PS: Svenno es heißt nicht Mongan sondern Puerto de Mogan


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gran Canaria---> Puerto de Mogàn*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> mal unteruns...mein opa lebt dort ja aufm Boot und vom Boot aus lasse ich auch manchmal meine angel zu wasser...weil bei seinem ankerplatz stehen auch manchmal Barakudaschwärme! und wenn wir morgens frühstücken werfe ih den rest brot immer ins wasser-------> keine 5 min. und schon ist alles voll von diesen Goldstriemen und Meeräschen
> 
> 
> PS: Svenno es heißt nicht Mongan sondern Puerto de Mogan



Na dann haste ja ein Ass im Ärmel, kannst ihn ja fragen ob er ein bissel mit dir rausfährt oder kann das nicht mehr?

Ja , ich gebe da nicht so viel Achtung mit dem Namen|kopfkrat|bla:#c|rolleyes:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gran Canaria---> Puerto de Mogàn*

Moin Stanley #h

Soweit ich weiß, durfte man vor ca. 9 Jahren ( Kinners, die Zeit rennt  :q ) von den Molen in Maspalomas und Arginegin ( für die richtige Schreibweise garantier ich nicht :q ) aus angeln.

Ist - wie geschrieben - schon etwas länger her.

In Puerto de Mogan ( vom Ort aus gesehen hinten rechts ) lag damals ein Boot eines dänischen oder norwegischen Skippers. 
Mit dem sind wir einen Tag rausgefahren und ich hab 'nen feinen Conger von etwa 1,70 m gefangen :vik:
Was ich klasse fand - er hat uns gleich gesagt, das angeln auf Thun etc. derzeit nicht gut läuft und er die Wracks ansteuert. Klare Ansage, kein Schnickschnack und ein gut geführtes Boot. Den Namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Muss mal alte Uralubsfotos wälzen :q

Zu der Zeit, waren die Stauseen fast leer, aber sonst werden dort auch wohl Schwarzbarsche und Karpfen gefangen.


----------



## stanleyclan (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gran Canaria---> Puerto de Mogàn*

und wie sieht es mit einer zusätzlichen angellizenz aus?? ich meine jetzt außer meinem normalen Fischereischein...#c#c#c


----------



## stanleyclan (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gran Canaria---> Puerto de Mogàn*

was für eine Pose sollte ich wählen, wenn ich im Meer fische( Also ich angle dann nur von so einer Mole aus.....) wie schwer form etc???


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gran Canaria---> Puerto de Mogàn*

Ich würde bauchige für Raubfische und etwas schmalere oder Waggler für Meeräsche obwohl du die ja auch mit ner Wasserkugel oder so bekommst oder auf Sicht, die Einheimischen fischen mit ziemlich großen und haben dann eine Art Pasternoster mit Brot , also 3 Haken am Seitenarm unter der Pose , ist auch cool


----------



## stanleyclan (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gran Canaria---> Puerto de Mogàn*

werd ich mir auch machen habe ich nämlich letztes mal-----> ist schon 3 jahre her....habe ich auch so nen Spanier gesehen und der hatte mit einem normalem Hakekn gefischt und dann nochmal den glecihen haken als Seitenarm. bei jedem 2ten wurf hatte er auch an beiden haken meeräschen Und die Spanier sind dort total nett zeigen einem stellen und helfen einem bei Problemen mit Hajen etc.


----------



## stanleyclan (30. September 2009)

*AW: Gran Canaria---> Puerto de Mogàn*

Tut mir leid, dass ich den Thread nochmal auffrischen muss.... Aber in ca. 2 wochen geht es los!!! Ich wollte für Meeräschen mir mal eine andere Montage überlegen. Und zwar mit Fluoro Carbon. Denn dort gibt es nicht die dummen Meeräschen sondern die schlauen  Meine frage jetzt: 

Soll ich den Haken direkt an das Fluoro Carbon knoten?? wenn ja welchen Knoten sollte ich nehmen? und mit welchem Knoten soll ich die Hauptschnur verbinden mit dem Fluoro Carbon?


Lg stanley


----------

